# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > German RepRap >  Nylon-PA6 now available by German RepRap

## ImaginationProgress

Looks like German RepRap, now has Nylon PA6 Filament available in 1.75 mm.  Is this a new type of Nylon, or is it similar to other nylon filaments out there on the market?  Has anyone ever tried printing with this stuff?  It's priced at 49.94 EUR for a 1 KG roll.    Supposedly it is more durable than ABS.  What type of prints would you guys suggest using this stuff on?

----------


## lindamarreno

What is the difference from the regular Pla filaments? 
I print vases with PLA filaments for my plants and it is nice. I don't do huge printing as of now because I am new. 

Did you order it? I always order mine at 3d2print, but it is the regular one.

----------


## Compro01

> What is the difference from the regular Pla filaments?


You may find this article informative.

http://reprap.org/wiki/Nylon

----------


## mikethebomber

Yup.  Just checked this out (sorry for old thread rehash) and AM STUNNED!  Getting a German Reprap printer real soon, which will be my first.  Had no idea this could happen.
Already looking on Amazon, and soon locally, for trimmer line and drying options.

----------

